# My Contest model for Christmas....



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

WELL heres the first completed in 26 years.............

My December model Contest ride.... "Santa's Hemi----------SLEIGH?????".............ENJOY!
































































And there ya have it. MY FIRST completed model in 26 years, all for the Christmas holiday, AND for a Christmas model contest, these are the finished pics of the build! :wave:

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Since I'm far too intelligent to believe in flying reindeer. I've always wondered how Santa is able to make all his rounds so quickly. But now I know,.... Hemi-Power !!!!

This is a seriously wicked looking sleigh :thumbsup: And I love all the little details. Especially the Mr. C & Mrs. C seats.

First completed model in 26 years huh :freak: Well don't feel too bad. I got far more half finished models than I do completed.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Thanks DCH!!!!!! The thing is, see, I haven't been building model cars the entire time, I'm truly a model railroader in HO scale (1/87th) but taking a break from it awhile as I built the trains in that absence to model cars! 

As far as the sleigh, yeah, its a twisted mind-set of mine, naturally Hemi Pawr'd! 

Its so fast, that is you look on the seat, AND the floor of the sleigh you'll find that some girl got things blown right off!  And it WASN'T her shoes!

Thats my sick twisted sense of humor for ya! :wave:

And yes! This WHOLE build, is scratch built, as seen right from my head! NO plans whats-so-ever! The engines are my own castings! There are some "factory" parts, but not many that I didn't in some way, modify.....The blowers, are factory, BUT the saddle that mounts them to the engine is my own machine work on a milling machine. The seat is box stock from a '41 Plymouth coupe! All I did was paint it and add the patchwork names badging. And the other part factory, is the front mounted fuel tank! Everything else, was in some way modified to fit this build! 

The "Blower Hats" (some pun that is huh?) are/were donated by my wife to see if I could use them, they began life as ear rings!

Crazy? YEP, I know I am....A little sick, you bet! Thats just me in a nut shell to some extent and in some cases, seen here, I think I have good taste! LOL


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

To be quite honest. I did think that looked like a pair of panties on the seat. But then I thought, if I ask who left their panties on the seat ? And then it turns out I was wrong. Then he will think I'm a pervert, or some dirty minded old man. :tongue:
So I'm glad I wasn't wrong. But I too have a very twisted sense of humor. (Heaven only knows how my wife and kids put up with me and my sense of humor) So I think it's pretty cool ! :thumbsup:
Hope you win the contest :wave:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Far out, man. That's damn cool. Great job scratch-building this whole thing. Awesome!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

DCH,
Thanks man! The whole thing being scratch built was GREAt. was a damn challenge to say the least but I took what I could "see" in my head and make it happen, and looking at that memory now, I think I did as planned (NOT often that happens!) But in this case I think it did!

The panties? was a joke really, and a friend like I said came up with part of that twisted idea....He told me if anyone could it had been me. WELL, my idea looks as tho, I did it and they played the part, then in the midst of making them (YES, they are scratch-made too) WHO scratchbuilds panties anyway? BUT while I was making them, normally, "something" covers them, or sort of covers them........ AND with that my Wife working on some Christmas decorations with a not so twisted sense to them, was making this "bow" set up on a Wreath, and there sat the needed things for the see-thru skirt....AND TADA........... there ya have it! 

Scott, THANKS man! Like I said, it was a fun build, trying at times, as I thought things up, BUT then it hit me on a few occasions, OK I thought it up, have the design in my head, NOW where do I come up with the materials to make it an actuality??? BUT, Again, I think I pulled it off!!!!

UPDATE on the contest, there have been 23 voters, I have 11 of them, out of a possible 3 other contestants, I am in FIRST place!


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

That is just too cool ......... great concept and an outstanding build .......... way to go sir :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

damn straight, you should be in first place with the contest! That's a fine job, sir


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome Sled....Great Job Hope you win the award


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

So then, no thrust exhaust??? And is it more cost effective than feeding 8 tiny reindeer???:wave:


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Thanks guys! Was a great idea and being whimsical....was a REAL change for me....Fun it sure was! The fun part reading through everyones replies? I have to say, designing things in my head, and then getting the materials, the challenge was finding all the right materials to make it happen, the fun part of that was watching it unravel as I was building it!

Irish,
Knowing my luck the reindeer would croak mid flight to the last half of the night......... I'm better off with 2 blown "610" Hemi's, and NO exhaust at all then to reply on flying reindeer! LOL  Cost effective? Thats something to have given thought too, with of course all of the Christmas bills to stack up on all of us that are "fathers".....That "cost" has to go somewhere....NOW I know where WHY "Christmas" costs so much...... :tongue::wave:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Fantastic work *Hem*i! Very nicely detailed and painted perfectly, right down to the panties lol! First prize material if I ever saw any. Very cool, dude!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

-Hemi- said:


> Thanks guys! Was a great idea and being whimsical....was a REAL change for me....Fun it sure was! The fun part reading through everyones replies? I have to say, designing things in my head, and then getting the materials, the challenge was finding all the right materials to make it happen, the fun part of that was watching it unravel as I was building it!
> 
> Irish,
> Knowing my luck the reindeer would croak mid flight to the last half of the night......... I'm better off with 2 blown "610" Hemi's, and NO exhaust at all then to reply on flying reindeer! LOL  Cost effective? Thats something to have given thought too, with of course all of the Christmas bills to stack up on all of us that are "fathers".....That "cost" has to go somewhere....NOW I know where WHY "Christmas" costs so much...... :tongue::wave:


I'm glad to hear you had fun with this build. Sometimes it's nice to build something that's just silly, impractical, outrageous, and crazy ! And one of the reasons I like kit bash type projects, is it can just come off the top of your head. With no rules. And no one to tell you it's not suppose to look like this or that.

Cost effective ??? I sure wouldn't want to be the one to pay for all the fuel two blown hemi engines would drink. And especially when you consider it has to travel all over the world !! And as a side note,....You sure wouldn't sneak up on anyone with this thing. The moment you pulled up in front of a house. You would wake up everyone in the neighborhood !! Can you imagine how loud this thing would be ???


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

DCH10664 said:


> I'm glad to hear you had fun with this build. Sometimes it's nice to build something that's just silly, impractical, outrageous, and crazy ! And one of the reasons I like kit bash type projects, is it can just come off the top of your head. With no rules. And no one to tell you it's not suppose to look like this or that.
> 
> Cost effective ??? I sure wouldn't want to be the one to pay for all the fuel two blown hemi engines would drink. And especially when you consider it has to travel all over the world !! And as a side note,....You sure wouldn't sneak up on anyone with this thing. The moment you pulled up in front of a house. You would wake up everyone in the neighborhood !! Can you imagine how loud this thing would be ???


That's what mufflers are for.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Outstanding build!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

You guys, crack me up.......... lol sound. really? The thing wouldn't even THINK of sitting safely on a house roof, much less "land" without burning the house down with the weed burners! Those Hemi's, have to weigh in at 1,000 pounds EACH. I know a small 426 weighs in at over 800 pounds so, these being 610's..... CAN'T imagine what they are!

Thats what makes it all. its Whimsical. and with that and Santa, doesn't the "power" to him come all magical anyway? :tongue:

I can not tell you just HOW difficult this build was for me to build.....WHY? Well, lets see, I'm a detail fanatic, one! Two, I have this terrible time thinking that it all work! Three, the thought of 2 BLOWN "610" Hemi's, powering a tiny little snow mobile track? RIP that thing to shreds if the differential even would hold up! POWERED through a TANK's "Allison transmission? OK this is just insane off the freakin wall crazy. the whole build, BUT what I kept telling myself, its "Christmas Whimsical" and TADA, there ya have it................. 

Seriously? The 2 Hemi's seen here at 1/25th scale would equal 610 cubic inches of pure ear splitting power.......The snow mobile track came off a 1/12th scale die cast toy that I modified a BUNCH to fit this..... Really? the whole build is 1/25th scale, BUT the actual parts, are all over the place! The engines are actually 1/24th scale 426 Hemi's.....The Track is 1/12th scale, the transmission is a whoppin' 1/35th scale....EVERYTHING ELSE was made to fit around these sizes to come together to look the part, I mean really, I hodge-podged it together to bring out the best of all into it....I think I done well in that department, BUT the fact that it looks as it does? 

I honestly, can not answer that, I blame it on my Dad, Dead & Gone he may be, but he left this talent with me....And the love of Christmas I might add! Thats the only reason this whole build was possible!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I crack myself up sometimes with builds like this. And that's one of the things I like about doing such projects. And seeing others do such projects. It's just fun to speculate on such a machine. What we know would work in real-life is cool to talk about. And what wouldn't work in real-life we just over-look. As long as it "looks" like it has a possibility of working. And it's FUN !! Then that's all that matters.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

DCH,
All I kept askin' myself when I was building it is:

"John, WHAT on EARTH are you doin'?"????

And then its like the whole build/project is done, and the aftermath, and the phrase? Is what kept me going and now, look at it, insane as it is, looks damn good to me!


----------



## jingle (Jun 22, 2007)

Absolutely fantastic build!!!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Thanks Jingle!

UPDATE.....

I WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



First win in 26 years (first entered contest in that time too!)


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: Glad to hear you won !!! You certainly deserve it !!!

Enjoy the sweet taste of Victory !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Woot!! Way to go man!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Thanks guys! I have to say, I been doin the happy dance ever since, (I have to admit it has been a while since I've won ANYTHING including at the county fair LOL This is GREAT!!!!!!



> So what'll it be? Here are you options:
> 
> 1 kit of your choice from the prize vault. (2 NASCAR kits count as 1 kit)
> 
> ...


I THINK I may go with the 1 single kit....(like I ain't got enough already, once I know what is up for grabs!) UNLESS my question I 'd asked if the 1 kit box fulla parts is loose or on trees, and can be made to higher percentage of "Mopar" parts, (I really AM tryin to stick to my ALL Mopar models" promise to the wife) LOL We'll see!

But thanks guys, thats what makes it fun!


----------

